# Solar Patio Lights



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I need a couple of lights on the patio. I was looking at solar patio lights and didn't see what I wanted. Then I remembered I have several 15 watt Harbor Freight solar panels I'm not using. I also have the cheap charge controller that came with it.

So I am thinking it might work out better to use 2 or 3 of the solar panels and charge a battery and run 12v lights off of the battery. This way I could make them switchable from inside the house.

Any thoughts? Any recommendations for lights? Thanks


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Should work. I'd look at RV lighting.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

If you're going to Harbor Freight, you already know their stuff is cheap, but quality is mediocre.
I had the same kind of need for my deck and stairs to provide some low light for safety and wanted solar so it works if the power goes out or I forgot to turn it on.

They have a solar rope light that might work for you. It's not great but it does the job.
I put the little solar panel on one of the posts and entwined the rope light onto the rail.

http://www.harborfreight.com/solar-rope-light-68353.html


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Being you already have the panels.. 

This is a very nice controller. I've used one for years for my outdoor lighting. Shop around for better pricing.. 

http://www.altestore.com/store/Char...2-VDC/p2068/?gclid=CPOehuy44cQCFehj7AodTDEAcw

Maybe one or two of these.. (No Inverter Involved)

http://www.amazon.com/Triangle-Bulb...15067&sr=8-1&keywords=12+volt+led+rope+lights

The controller would need to be kept inside. (It's NOT Weatherproof) Add a $100 dollar Marine Battery and you're good..


----------

